# Whats your favorite stuffing recipe?



## Debbie (Nov 16, 2006)

I have been tempted to try this one.. sounds interesting.. and it would probably be great with Ham

Baked Pineapple Stuffing

  Serving Size  : 4

  1 can  crushed pineapple - (20 oz) -- undrained
  1/4 cup  evaporated milk
  1  cup  packaged cornbread stuffing crumbs
  1/2 cup  sugar - (to 3/4 cup)
  1/4 cup  melted butter or margarine
  3  eggs -- beaten

  Lightly grease the bottom and sides of a 3 1/2-quart crockpot .  Combine all 
ingredients; pour
  into the crockpot.  Cover and cook on HIGH 2 1/2 to 3 hours.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 16, 2006)

I like to make a sage and onion (with lots of lemon zest, too) stuffing most of the time, but a friend made the recipe (shown in the thread below) with roast chicken when I went to her house a couple of weeks ago.  The stuffing rolls were wonderful, and I'm going to try them this weekend.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f24/stuffing-rolls-28963.html


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 16, 2006)

I have NO hesitation whatsoever when someone asks me about my favorite Dressing... (IMO, it's "dressing" when you bake it in a casserole, and "stuffing" if you "stuff" it inside the bird, which I never do.)

This is a page straight from my book, "Feastivals Cooks at HOme," which makes a GREAT holiday gift! (shameless self-promotion!)  

*Flora's Cornbread Dressing*
I consider this an “heirloom recipe.” It's from my “other mother,” Flora Hayden. All Flora's kids LOVE this dressing and make it for every occasion. In addition to serving this with turkey, I use it to recreate Flora's Baked Chicken and Dressing (browned pieces of chicken are “buried” in the dressing in a deep roaster and baked for about 1 ½ hours) and to stuff double-thick pork chops. Once you've mastered the recipe, you'll think of many ways to serve it.
 
2 or 3 celery stalks, finely chopped
1 large green bell pepper, finely chopped
1 large onion, finely chopped
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1 8-inch pan cornbread
8 slices crisp toast
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 teaspoon celery seed
2 cups chicken stock
2 teaspoons rubbed sage
1 teaspoon powdered sage
2 extra large eggs
sea salt and pepper to taste

1. Sauté celery, bell pepper and onion in 2 tablespoons melted butter.

2. Mash all the ingredients together in a bowl. Add more stock if necessary to thoroughly moisten the mixture. (Be careful not to make it too mushy.).

3. Place in an oiled baking dish, cover with foil, shiny side in, and bake for 1 hour in the 325 degree oven with the turkey.

This makes enough dressing to accompany 2 chickens or 1 medium-sized turkey.
_Teacher¹s Tip:_ I never really stuff anything with this dressing/stuffing. I LOVE dressing and if you stuff something, there just wouldn’t be enough!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 16, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> 8 slices crisp toast
> 
> 
> 1. ith this dressing/stuffing. I LOVE dressing and if you stuff something, there just wouldn’t be enough!



  What kind of bread are you using?


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 16, 2006)

whatever I have on hand.  sometimes it's leftover baguette, or it could even be the spelt bread I buy at the Greenmarket.  The keys to this dressing are the cornbread and the seasonings.  I've found that "other" bread is not the most important re the flavor.  I wouldn't use a rye bread, tho.  THAT would make a flavor difference!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 16, 2006)

Herb Stuffing Like My Moms 
Melt 1 cup of butter or margarine in a saucepan.....then add 1 cup each of coarsley chopped celery & onion. Cook over medium heat for 5 minutes. 

While the celery and onions are cooking. Take 2 packages of hot dog buns and rip them into large bite size pieces in a extra large mixing bowl. NOTE: You may have to add 1 1/2 pkg. then after you add the liquid and the bread shrinks down then add the remaining buns.

To the hot dog buns add the following:
1 cup snipped fresh parsley or 1 tsp dried
2 to 2 1/2 tsp salt ..... I use kosher and start out with 2 tsp.
2 tsp dried thyme
2 tsp dried rosemary, crushed
2 tsp dried marjoram
1 tsp ground sage
1/4 tsp ground black pepper

Once you have all the herbs/spices added add the celery/onions/butter mixture. Now start pouring in a can of low sodium chicken broth. It'll probably take you the whole can and maybe more so have 2 cans on hand. Like I mentioned before you may have to leave some of the hot dog buns out first before adding the herbs and such.......the broth makes the bread shrink.
Bake uncovered in a 350 degree oven for 45 minutes or until the top is slightly browned.

NOTE: For my taste I usually end up adding some poultry seasoning, a little more salt and more pepper.

NOTE: The good thing about this is that since there is no eggs involved you can taste and season to your palate.

NOTE: You can substitute the hot dog buns for toast. Just toast a full loaf. Tear up in large bite sizes. My mom always used hot dog buns and thats what we prefer.

*NOTE: If you like a drier stuffing then hold back on the broth.....if you like a moister stuffing then be sure to add enough chicken broth. *

*Sometimes when I saute the onions and celery I'll add diced granny smith apple and raisins.*


----------



## amber (Nov 16, 2006)

I use the Pepperidge Farm brand of stuffing and follow the directions, adding celery, carrotts, onions.  This time around I will be adding those veggies and also mushrooms, pecans, and apple.  I place my stuffing in the turkey and any extras into a separate dish to bake.  Stuffing is probably my favorite side dish for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 16, 2006)

I like a simple stuffing, but mine has a few ingredients that take prep.  I use turkey stock and rendered turkey fat in mine.

I really find stuffing to be something that has different ratios each time around depending on how dry the bread is and how much I'm making.  I usually buy a couple loaves of bread (baguette, farmer white, etc), cut them into small cubes, and dry them in the oven.  When they come out I usually crush 1/3-1/2 of them into large crumbs.

Then I use a 50/50 ratio of rendered turkey fat and butter to sweat my minced onions and celery (along with a little mashed garlic).  I also add some minced sage, thyme, and parsley as I take it off the heat.  The turkey stock I warm in a saucier and salt it to taste along with some finely ground black pepper.  Then the onion mixture gets folded into the dry cubes/crumbs followed by enough of the stock to moisten the cubes/crumbs.  This goes into a big/shallow buttered pan and into the oven.  Having a large pan exposes more stuffing to the heat and yields more crispy/crunchy stuffing on top!

The exception is when I lightly stuff a boneless turkey breast and roast it.

Of course for chicken I would substitute chicken stock and rendered chicken fat above.


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 16, 2006)

Cornbread and sage stuffing with lots of celery, onions and walnuts.


----------



## middie (Nov 16, 2006)

Celery, onion, torn white bread (that's been dried out) and remoistened with chicken stock. Bacon, poultry seasoning, sage, salt, pepper and that's about it.
Simple yet so scrumptious !!!


----------



## Flourgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

These recipes sound wonderful! Please keep them coming...anyone have one with sausage?


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 16, 2006)

seaoned bread crumbs with cooked sausage, onions, celerey, parsley and thyme, (or sage) some left over wild rice if available and chopped pecans...chicken broth...loosely stuff in the bird.  (Ingredients are cooked and cooled before going in the bird)


----------



## mudbug (Nov 16, 2006)

Flourgirl said:
			
		

> These recipes sound wonderful! Please keep them coming...anyone have one with sausage?


 

do any of the above with cooked crumbled sausage.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 16, 2006)

*Not that I'm advocating this ...*

Slider Stuffing

I've never made it .....


----------



## mudbug (Nov 16, 2006)

Where is Otter when you need him, jenny? He would probably love this.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 16, 2006)

Third time lucky - i've posted this twice already, but keep getting an error message!

My Mum used to make a wonderful sausagemeat with apple stuffing - although that is probably a misnomer, cos she didn't like to stuff the bird whilst it cooked, the 'stuffing' was cooked on the side.  She used to chop a couple of apples into small, fine chunks - using a 'nutty' type of apple like Worcester Pearmain or Cox's Orange Pippin and mix it with some pork sausage meat, some fried onions and some sage and thyme.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 16, 2006)

_I just love a plain bread stuffing,but never got the type I wanted til last year. Someone, and I don't remember who, said that they made their own bread ahead of time and used that for the stuffing. They gave a recipe, I copied it and made two loaves, froze it then tore it into pieces, dried it a few minutes in the oven and then tossed it into a big bowl and added, sauteed mushroom, onion, several cloves of garlic crushed, celery and then season everything with bells seasonings and warm chicken stock. I'd always followed what my mother and grandmothers did, til last year and that was to stuff the bird. I never cared for the big mass of glue like bread that came out of the bird. Having to wrestle a big HOT bird to get it to turn loose the stuffing and having had to catch same bird as it hurled off the cutting board while hot as a pistol with my bare hands, was not fun..So last year I put the stuffing into a seperate small roaster and cooked it that way.. Surprise, I got the stuffing of my dreams, When you looked at it,  you could see slices of mushrooms,celery and onion,pieces of bread ,when flaked with a fork it did NOT stick altogether in a clump It was still moist, but identifiable and delicious. Even my brother-in-law who felt stuffing was a waste of bread tried it and ended up taking some home for the next day..So, I will do it again this year. I already have a loaf of 10 grain bread and one of white ready. Now I need to do is either a wheat or a sourdough and were set._
_kadesma _


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 19, 2006)

*bells seasoning*

kadesma, where do you find Bells Seasoning?  Regular grocery store?  I haven't ever seen it.  Also do you bake stuffing regular time and baste w/pan drippings?  T hanks


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> kadesma, where do you find Bells Seasoning? Regular grocery store? I haven't ever seen it. Also do you bake stuffing regular time and baste w/pan drippings? T hanks


ITK,
I found it in my in my regular grocery store, it's with the other seasoning and comes in a box with a turkey on the front. It's not a large box and at first i didn't even see it. But it was right there with salt and salt substitutes and all the other herbs. I make my stuffing and put it in a seperate pan, cover with foil, but I poke several holes in the top to keep it from steaming, I don't add pan drippings as it has chciken stock mixed in there and I like it a little crumbly, so you can tell it's bread and veggies and not all stuck together..Of course at the table we all put some of the turkey gravy over it 
kadesma


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 19, 2006)

*kadesma*

Thanks for such quick response!  I do appreciate it when someone helps so quickly.  I have to do shopping today cause person who planned meal is not going to be able.  Have to make allowances for emergencies.  I will surely look for box w/turkey.  And remember the name Bell.  Also thanks on your technique of putting foil and poking holes.  I am hoping perfection this year.  I guess we all strive for that.

Thanks once more and I am sure you will have compliments for 'job well done'.


----------



## Flourgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the sausage ideas! It's going to be herb sausage stuffing (with apples) this year, using breakfast style sausage. Can't wait!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 19, 2006)

*did not have it*



			
				kadesma said:
			
		

> ITK,
> I found it in my in my regular grocery store, it's with the other seasoning and comes in a box with a turkey on the front. It's not a large box and at first i didn't even see it. But it was right there with salt and salt substitutes and all the other herbs. I make my stuffing and put it in a seperate pan, cover with foil, but I poke several holes in the top to keep it from steaming, I don't add pan drippings as it has chciken stock mixed in there and I like it a little crumbly, so you can tell it's bread and veggies and not all stuck together..Of course at the table we all put some of the turkey gravy over it
> kadesma



Now I am back to square one again! My store did not have Bell's Seasoning!! I went on line and found out you can order on line but will I get before Thanksgiving?  Did you have recipe to follow w/seasoning?  I just could not believe it.  I thought my store was the BEST!  Manager never heard of it.  I just thought your dressing turned out so good was due to the special seasoning.  Is that right?  Thanks again


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Now I am back to square one again! My store did not have Bell's Seasoning!! I went on line and found out you can order on line but will I get before Thanksgiving? Did you have recipe to follow w/seasoning? I just could not believe it. I thought my store was the BEST! Manager never heard of it. I just thought your dressing turned out so good was due to the special seasoning. Is that right? Thanks again


ITK,
 all Bells is, is a combination of rosemary,oregano,sage,ginger,marjoram, thyme and pepper. I would just use a poultry seasoning which has sage,onion,parsleywhite pepper,ginger and cumin, i'd add some dry marjoram to the poultry seasoning mix a little in my bread stuffing along with diced and sauteed, chopped onion,celery,sliced sauteed mushrooms if you like them,, add chicken broth and a cube of melted butter, mix it up and then add your poultry mix a little at a time til you get a taste that pleases you. I think in part the seasoning made the dressing good, but for me it was using torn into bite size pieces of homemade bread that did the trick. I'd always used the dry bagged kind and never reallly cared for it, it was always so small it stuck together if put into the turkey..This way I tear the bread bigger, use just enough broth or stock and butter to make it moist but not like a big stuck together clump.Plus I cook it in a seperate pan, not in the bird..I cover with foil, poke hole in the foil so the stuffing cooks but doesn't steam..
kadesma 
If you have to mix the ingredients for the seasonings leave out any you really don't care for, say the cumin..But you really need the sage,marjoram,oregano (small amount) onion powder and powdered ginger (small amount til you see if you like the taste and thyme and rosemary. after the bread ,stock,butter are put together, add your seasonings a little at a time, Mix well, put in refrigerator and let sit say 20 min, taste and if needed add more seasoning til you get it the way you like.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 19, 2006)

My mom makes my favorite stuffing, and I think I like it so much because of the simplicity.

Bread, butter, s&p, onion, poultry seasoning. Mix well and stuff into the bird *before* you start to cook the bird. I know, that's a no-no now-a-days, but I'm not dead yet!


----------



## letscook (Nov 20, 2006)

I use a bag of bead cubes, saute, onions, celery and bacon cook until soften, don't crisp the bacon, 
add to the bread , a little poultry seasoning and add chicken broth tillyou get the right temp. place  in baking dish  that has greased with butter and top with a few dabs  of butter and bake till edge get crisp.


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 20, 2006)

Stuffing is my favorite side dish and we like it simple.  Toasted tense white and wheat, lots and lots of sage, S & P. mushrooms, celery and onions.


----------

